
Storage device writes information atom-by-atom - HarveyKandola
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36824902
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118804)
(phys.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118645)
(popularmechanics.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118244)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118235](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12118235)
(phys.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117792)
(mashable.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12117365)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577)
(sciencenewsline.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127)
(wsj.com)

Very few votes or discussion on any of them - will this be the submission that
finally gets some attention?

